# Is this one of you guys?



## 10-cc (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the weirdest place to use a stove on!

Check the video in the middle of the page.

http://www.20min.ch/ro/news/insolite/story/Il-chauffe-sa-voiture-avec-un-po-le-a-bois-12258891#


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 10, 2012)

Top Gear in England did a Lexus with a wood stove in the back. Very funny.


----------



## sebring (Feb 10, 2012)

Guess it would work if you slept in your car..


----------



## Grannyknot (Feb 10, 2012)

wonder what kind of draft that thing gets if you are going 70mph?


----------



## 10-cc (Feb 10, 2012)

The vehicle was approved by the authorities and it is mentioned on the registration of the car "Berlin with a wood stove", in case get stped by the Trooper, wonder..
how many time he got intercepted.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2012)

And Volvos have decent heaters. So much for emissions controls.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 10, 2012)

How cool i love it!!


----------



## fossil (Feb 10, 2012)

OK, I guess...so long as the driver's not combustible.   :ahhh:


----------



## cre73 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well got the new stove installed and TAKING it in for inspection. Let me know what you think. Saw this on another forum and got a laugh from it.


----------



## fossil (Feb 10, 2012)

Already posted here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/90691/


----------



## cre73 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow makes the rounds quick, suprised I missed it this morning.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 10, 2012)

I could have used one of them this morning, was -8 Â°F  when I left for work.
Would have thawed those windows allot quicker then the normal heater.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 10, 2012)

that would be good in a accident.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 10, 2012)

MMaul said:
			
		

> Top Gear in England did a Lexus with a wood stove in the back. Very funny.



I loved that one...wasn't that the one with the concrete poured floors?


----------



## k9brain (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's a new one, too bad he got the flue pipe on upside-down.

The link for the rest is here http://boingboing.net/2012/02/10/extreme-diy-car-mods-volvo-wi.html


----------



## metalsped (Feb 11, 2012)

Thats great.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 11, 2012)

There was a story once from overseas about a Volvo owner who ran his Windshield washer system into his car with the little rubber hose sticking out of the dash.....filled the Washer tank with Vodka, hit the Windshield Washer button, and pump Vodka into his glass.....those Volvo owners are pretty crafty.


----------



## adrpga498 (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like he got his hair too close


----------



## begreen (Feb 11, 2012)

This is going around the internet. Already posted twice here. Adding to the queue.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 11, 2012)

Shouldn't that be a cat stove on the car?


----------



## Thistle (Feb 11, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be a cat stove on the car?



Most cats dont like riding in cars though.Mine dont mind the 10 minute round trip to the vet once a year.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 13, 2012)

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...-swiss-man-installs-wood-burning-stove-in-car

now I know how to replace that super expensive heater core on my old car.


----------



## Mmaul (Feb 13, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> MMaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, the car wouldnt stop because of the weight.


----------



## schortie (Feb 13, 2012)

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...-swiss-man-installs-wood-burning-stove-in-car


----------



## Treacherous (Feb 13, 2012)

Somehow I feel like I might be reading about this one in the Darwin awards.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 13, 2012)

Re-post.  It's already in "the Inglenook"...under "how many cords/km does this guy get"

It's still odd!


----------



## Noggah (Feb 13, 2012)

Probably pretty aesthetic for that back seat date.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 14, 2012)

Makes me wonder why on earth the guy's wearing a coat.


----------

